# Story behind my Eldar Craftworld.



## Model Soldier (Sep 11, 2010)

*Eldar: is a rare word meaning "Warrior Who Fights With Fire".*

In their fierce burning desire for the revenge of their fallen brothers and for the fiery vengeance toward the minions of Chaos for those deaths on Andradoé, all Archinatan Guardians wear, primarily, glowing yellow armour with red, yellow and orange details, with bright red helmets garnished with fiery orange and/or yellow faceplates.
The varying Eldar paths of Archinata wear the armour of their respective paths, mainly greens for Striking Scorpions, mainly blues for Swooping Hawks and so on and so on, but fiery decorations of reds, oranges and yellows, accent their armour.

--------

Chapter 1, Part 1:
Last Stand On Andradoé.

The peaceful path for the Archinatan Eldar had come to an end.
Thousands of years of ignorant bliss, floating almost carelessly through space had left the Eldar's skills in warfare almost non existent.
Now, at every turn, Chaos awaited. There would be no escape for Archinata this time. Farseer Charra Tach knew there was only one course of action. To go out fighting.
Farseer Tach had guided his Craftworld toward the smallest Chaos horde he could find, 500,000 troops. With Archinata's entire popular at a mere 250,000, they were outnumbered at 2/1.
Even Archinata's Avatar had grown weak.

On the planet Andradoé, the Chaos horde wasted no time charging into battle. The Marines revelled and laughed at the slaughter, strolling casually through the crowds of Eldar, cutting down Guardians with ease.

Heads, limbs, bodies all rolled like discarded rubbish in the wind. Blood flooded the plascrete city streets like rivers.
Farseer Tach could only stand and watch in disbelief as his friends, his family, were smashed into chunks of meat.
Archinata fought strongly for two days and had lost half their population when word then reached Farseer Tach that the Avatar had fallen to the Great Unclean One. Chaos had lost a mere 5000 troops.

Day three brought a small reprisal for the Eldar. Chaos had began to slow and even fall back in places. Farseer Tach and a few Guardians had found refuge in a ruined building. Charra Tach couldn't fathom why Chaos had halted. Were they bored?
Distant cracks of bolt guns and cannons echoed. Farseer Tach could feel more Eldar falling to Chaos and he foresaw that his time to fight again was near.

He counted his Eldar Brethren in the grey burned out plascrete room with him. Thirty. Some had taken seat in dark corners and were almost invisible in the shadows. He knew they were there. Some were injured, the rest had been lucky.
Just a little way from him, a young Seer named Arrata Ancharra was keeping watch on the street from the glassless window, occasionally turning his attention to the catapult by his side.
Arrata Ancharra felt Farseer Tach watching and turned to look. They nodded psychically to one another as a gesture of respect and sorrow.
Arrata Ancharra had been Charra Tach's star pupil. Tach knew Ancharra would eventually become much more powerful than himself.
Now though, it seemed as though all he foresaw was just a dead dream.

Suddenly, Seer Arrata Ancharra was on edge, psychically sharing his awarness of 10 Chaos Space Marines heading into their building through a side door.
Farseer Tach ordered half the Eldar to cover the door to the room and the other half to take offensive/defensive cover in the plascrete rubble.
After an eternity, heavy footsteps echoed in the corridor outside the room. This was it.
Arrata Ancharra circled around the room to the right flank of the Eldar who were covering the door.
Farseer Charra Tach knelt behind a pillar, his catapult fixed on the open doorway.

Then the wall behind the Farseer exploded showering him in plascrete chunks and flooding him in grey choking dust.
The Guardians immediately turned toward the noise to see 5 Chaos Marines step through the hole they had created. Arrata Ancharra and the other Eldar immediately fired their catapults at the minions. Then in the doorway, the other 5 Marines appeared and opened fire on the Eldar immediately cutting three Guardians in half.
They were surrounded.

Two of the Marines that entered through the wall were dropped by a catapult shower. Then a ground heaving explosion ripped through 16 of the Guardians between Farseer Tach and the doorway.
The Farseer's mind raced as he saw one last ditch effort for survival, he dropped his shuriken catapult and unsheathed Atarchina Chamarr, the sword of Archinata, and ran straight at the largest of the 3 Marines by the hole in the wall.
Thrashing down onto the Marine he cleaved easily through the Marine's elbow with a shower of sparks and black blood. The deafening roar turned the other two Marines toward Tach who then swung frantically with Atarchina Chamarr, to no avail.
He was slammed to the ground by a shot from one of the Marines, Atarchina Chamarr snapped in two. The huge Marine stood over Farseer Charra Tach for a second, then lifted his boot and stamped down onto his head.
At that moment a massive burst of psychic energy rang through the minds of the other Eldar. Two Guardians fell to the power of Tach before Arrata Ancharra was able to control the released energy.
The remaining 8 Eldar and Seer Arrata Ancharra grouped into a defensive circle, standing back to back.
The 7 Chaos Marines and their now one armed Leader casually circled the small group and took aim.
With a hail of boltgun fire, the Chaos Marines crashed to the floor without even a mere scream of pain.
Seer Ancharra looked past the bodies of the minions to the open doorway of the room where the boltgun shots had come from.

Before Ancharra and his Brethren, stood a platoon of humans with the deepest of blue armour.
An Ultramarine platoon.
The Chaos hoard had fallen to an Ultramarine ambush!

An enormous blue figure approached the Seer and gestured him toward the doorway. Ancharra froze.
The Marine the reached out with his armoured hand and ushered him out of the building with the other Eldar.
Ancharra couldn't help but make note of the Ultramarine Leader's uniform. Golden chains with Imperium symbols decorated the armour and a flagpole garnished the double eagle headed backpack. The Marine was huge, his hands alone were bigger than Ancharra's body.
For human decoration, Arrata Ancharra actually felt impressed by this Man.

Outside, the surviving 75,000 Archinatan Eldar were being rounded up into human dropships. Some were unsure but Ancharra nodded to them to go with the humans.

Walking up the ramp of the dropship, Arrata Ancharra, now Archinata's only surviving Seer, turned to face this Army of blue that had stood guard over his people and gained one last fleeting glimpse of the highly decorated Leader.

The ship doors then hissed closed and the Archinatans were lifted to a relative safety.

------

Chapter 1, Part 2:
Rebuilding Of A Dead World. A New Mission.

Countless time had passed since the young Seer Arrata Ancharra and his surviving 75,000 Archinatans had been pulled from certain destruction by the Imperium's Ultramarine forces. Ancharra's people had turned to him, for guidance toward a new future.

Arrata Ancharra, The Last Seer, had established a temporary colony on the smallest jungle moon of Marcaithia. The Eldar had worked relentlessly on rekindling their numbers, now up to 125,000, making contact with other Craftworlds though mostly unsuccessfully and restudying the many Eldar paths.
Their biggest achievement had been the salvaging of the ruins of their Craftworld and the Bonesinger's persistent tirelessness, in the shaping of this new world.

Since Farseer Charra Tach and the other Seers had fallen to Slaanesh in the Last Stand On Andradoé, Arrata Ancharra had studied the path of the Seer more intensely than ever before.
His predecessor had taught him the ways of the Seer extremely well, but he had since grown far stronger than his old mentor and had established a new, more powerful sect of Seers, each in turn more powerful than Charra Tach could have ever hoped to have been.

Now, as Archinata's most powerful Farseer, Arrata Ancharra would never allow the same weakness that had consumed Farseer Charra Tach to drive them to relive the nightmare they suffered all those years ago.

Farseer Ancharra had decided on one course of action that would be necessary to completing a strong Craftworld.
Archinata would return in full force to the chaos ridden ruins of Andradoé. Here, Farseer Ancharra would retrieve the broken blade of Atarchina Chamarr and recover the lost spiritstones of his fallen Brothers and Sisters.
The Archinatan's would build a huge Wraithguard and Dreadnought army using these surviving stones to give a raw, physical power, to stand behind the other rapidly growing Archinatan paths.

All that would be left, would be to rekindle the almost dead fire within their Avatar using the power of Atarchina Chamarr and head back out into the universe to hunt the Hordes of Chaos and their Gods down, once and for all.

Nothing would stand between them and the freedom of Archinata.

--------

"Our resolve and our dignity are outweighed by the fire of vengeance that burns through our minds.
Everything that stands between Archinata and the fools of Chaos, will be cut down and walked upon as we bring justice to Slaanesh" - Farseer Arrata Ancharra before the decision to return to Andradoé.

--------

Chapter 2: The Return To Andradoé, coming soon if anyone fancies reading it.
Could do with some feedback on this first piece though before I start writing.
Cheers guys.


----------

